# My heart hurts when ever i think about her...



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

I talked to her and had fun with her and now my hearts hurt cause of her i dunno maybe cause i like her  whats happening  somethign is really wrong i cant breathe ._. i think im crushing over her it hurts so bad.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

How are you doing today? Hopefully it's not too much a distraction to your school work.


----------

